# Who's made the paper



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

My neighbor asked if she could call the paper. I was hesitant, but eventually said it was fine.
I was wondering who all has had articles in the paper and if you have posted somewhere.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Two years ago was our first time setting-up with tombstones, fog machine, lightning, etc and we had a picture on the front page. Nothing since then.

DW


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our newspaper stopped putting in articles about human haunters and decided that the way to go was to send in pictures of your pets in costumes!  However, before they changed their policy, we were in the small local paper 3 years ago and the major newspaper 2 years ago. I was surprised how far people drove to see our stuff after seeing it in the paper.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Was featured on the front page of the North County Times here in San Diego county. They even had be cutout at the top by the logo. 

I'll have to some day scan that in.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We actually made our local paper here today!
I am going to be interviewed tomorrow by a major paper,
And then there is talk about us getting on the news!
This year is going to be great!
.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I made page three of my local paper last year, I have it posted on my blog if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Good write-up Kevin.
Front Yard Fright - How did yours go?


----------

